# [IRC] Eine allgemeine Linkliste



## Thorsten Ball (10. Juni 2003)

*Hilfe und Einführung in das Thema:*

  ?  http://www.mirc.de
    Die offizielle deutsche Homepage von mIRC bietet das Programm zum Download an,
    und hält eine Hilfe Section parat, in der Neueinsteiger sicherlich Antworten auf
    ihre Anfangsfragen finden werden.</li>

  ?  http://www.mirc.co.uk/
    Eine große und sehr umfangsreiche Seite die eine riesen FAQ zum Thema mIRC beinhaltet.

  ?  http://irc.fu-berlin.de/einfuehrung.html
    Diese Seite bietet eine grundlegende Einführung in das Thema IRC Netzwerke
    und erläutert die wichtigsten und grundlegensten Commands.

  ?  http://www.irc-faq.de/
    Eine deutschsprachige Seite die das Thema IRC von grundauf bearbeitet und keine
    Frage offen lässt.

  ?  http://users2.ev1.net/~file13/mirc.html
    Tipps und Tricks zu mIRC bekommt man hier. Behandelt wird wie man seinen Client
    richtig einstellt, und es wird einem das mIRC Scripting in vielen Lektionen näher
    gebracht.

  ?  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/opguide.html
    Dieser englische "Operator's Guide" erklärt wie es zu Netsplits
    kommt, was man als OP machen kann und welche Probleme
    im IRC auftauchen können

*mIRC - Scripts:*

  ?  http://www.mircscripts.org
    Eine sehr große englischsprachige Seite auf der man unter anderem komplette Scripts,
    Addons und kleinere Snippets ziehen kann.

  ?  http://www.blun4.net
    Kleine Copy&Paste Scripts und Tutorials rund ums IRC-Scripting findet man hier.

  ?  http://www.zkelvin.net/script/
    Auf dieser schlichten Seite findet man englische Tutorials, die immer
  an übersichtlichen Beispielen erklärt werden.

  ?  http://www.cyberscripters.net
    Die Seite des #cyberscripters Channel aus dem Quakenet ist übersichtlich aufgebaut,
    beinhaltet ein Board, Downloads und klasse Tutorials

  ?  http://www.max-lange.com
    Eine schön gestaltete Seite die deutschen Tutorials
    und Snippets bereit hält.

  ?  http://www.team-clanx.net
    Diese englischsprachige Seite hält für ihre Besucher viele Addons, Snippets und
    auch vollständige mIRC Scripts bereit.

  ?  http://www.mircscripts.com
    Addons und ganze Scripts warten hier gut gegliedert ( nach mIRC Version ) auf
    dieser englischen Seite

  ?  http://pages.cthome.net/pdufilie/irc.html
    Auf Andy's englischsprachiger Seite findet ihr eine bunte Sammlung von mIRC-AddOns
    für verschiedene Versionen von mIRC

*TCL - Scripts:*

  ?  http://www.egghelp.org
    Diese Seite ist wirklich erwähnenswert, da das TCL-Script Archiv wirklich riesig ist,
    und die englischen Texte sehr informativ und hilfreich sind

*Eggdrop Bot:*

  ?  http://www.eggdrops.de
    Deutsche Seite von der ihr den bekannten Eggdrop beziehen könnt. Ausserdem finden sich hier Hilfen für die Installation und Einrichtung.

*Sonstiges:*

  ?  http://www.xgoogle.org/
    Die IRC-Channel Suchmaschine sucht in rund 550 verschiedenen Netzwerken nach
    dem gesuchten Channel. Praktisch mit tollen Features.

  ?  http://netsplit.de/
    Englische Seite mit vielen Statistiken rund ums IRC und IRC Netzwerke.

*Falls ihr noch mehr Links habt, schickt sie mir zu,*
ich werde sie dann in diesen Thread aufnehmen.
Und falls ihr mit Scripten anfangen wollt, versucht doch mal in eurem mIRC /help und lest euch ein.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

MrNugget


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2003)

*Clients*
? http://www.irssi.org


> _Original von man-page_
> Irssi is a modular Internet Relay Chat client. It is highly  extensible
> and  very  secure.  Being  a fullscreen, termcap based client with many
> features, Irssi is easily extensible through scripts and modules.



? http://www.bitchx.org


> _Original von apt-cache show bitchx_
> This is the bleeding edge of IRC software -- the most common
> functions normally done by scripts are coded into the client itself.
> It contains dozens of features such as:
> ...



? http://www.xchat.org


> _Origianl von apt-cache show xchat_
> XChat is a graphical IRC Client with a GTK+ GUI. It has a look and feel
> similar to AmIRC for the Amiga. Special features include the mIRC extension
> DCC RESUME and mIRC color, multiple server/channel windows, dialog
> windows, and a plugin API.



Alles Linux-Clients. 

Edit: Ich hoffe ich durfte das noch anhängen... 

_Edit: Linux-Client impliziert nicht "*nicht-windows-client*"_...


----------



## Jobless (27. Februar 2004)

*Xchat*

korrigiere nur ungern *g*

Xchat gibt's mittlerweile auch für Windows in der Version 2.0.7

allerdings gibts da anscheinend (vielleicht auch nur bei mir) beim schliessen einen Fehler.

anzuraten ist auch die ganzen activestate tools (bsp. ActiveTCL, ActivePerl,ActivePython) zu laden und zu installieren. dann kann man div. scripts auch unter windows nutzen.

cya


----------

